# Seen in S [l] urrey - mildly offensive to some I expect ;)



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

no offence to Surrey people either !


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I would call em out


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Johng1974, I haven't laughed so much in ages. I think it's brill name for the company easy to remember if you are stuck. Lin


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Love it ! Dangerous on the roads though as any following driver would be laughing too hard to concentrate !

G


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Brilliant!
He's a Kevin Bloody Wilson fan too - note the email address - D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F. which stands for Do I Look Like I Give A F***


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well noticed RAwp!

I would never have got that!

thought it meant something


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

DILLIGAF is one of my favourite songs 

Check out the lyrics: rude words alert!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ooh god...

whers the umbrella
:O


----------



## loggerheadsthief (Jun 18, 2007)

Very Good JONNY


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

johng1974..Cracked up mate.Good bit of toilet humour :lol: Would like to ring them just to hear the receptionist say...Good morning-**** Busters-can I help you? :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------

